# [THREAD UFFICIALE] Skype

## SilverXXX

Come avevo detto qui, inauguro un bel thread ufficiale di skype, per raccogliere i nominativi dei vari gentoo users italiani.

Ecco il mio per cominciare: callto://xsilver86

(purtroppo silverxxx era occupato  :Sad: )

----------

## koma

koma-andrea (molto fantasioso direi  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## otaku

g3ntaro (:

ebbene si anche io ho un programma che si appoggia qt installato

----------

## CarloJekko

gentuser  :Smile: 

----------

## mambro

Se solo la versione linux fosse al passo di quella windows e mac.. come al solito il pinguino è sempre l'ultima ruota del carro  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

Presente! Io sono:

sideralis

Ciau

----------

## Cazzantonio

indovina un po'?...

cazzantonio

----------

## btbbass

btbbass

per coerenza!!

----------

## redmatrix

Eccomi, redmatrics (purtroppo redmatrix è gia stato registrato, sob  :Crying or Very sad:   )

----------

## dappiu

dappiu   :Cool: 

----------

## Xet

setola

lo vogliono mettere anche in ufficio per chiamare i fissi....che dite ne vale la pena?

qualcuno ha provato il servizio a pagamento per chiamare i telefoni "veri"?

----------

## n3m0

enzoru (qualsiasi combinazione di nemo, n3m0, etc, era già presa, porco tutto  :Very Happy: )

----------

## hardskinone

hardskinone

Ma non vi affretate a chiamarmi, finchè non faranno un plugin per Gaim skype rimarrà non installato.

----------

## Dhaki

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> hardskinone
> 
> Ma non vi affretate a chiamarmi, finchè non faranno un plugin per Gaim skype rimarrà non installato.

 

Hanno intenzione di farlo?

----------

## n3m0

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

>  *hardskinone wrote:*   hardskinone
> 
> Ma non vi affretate a chiamarmi, finchè non faranno un plugin per Gaim skype rimarrà non installato. 
> 
> Hanno intenzione di farlo?

 

Mi pare sia possibile utilizzare le API di Skype su Linux, quindi in teoria si puo' sviluppare un software terze parti (sia esso plugin o chissa' altro) che usi tali API e quindi sia compatibile con Skype Client ufficiale.

----------

## Smirnoff

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

>  *hardskinone wrote:*   hardskinone
> 
> Ma non vi affretate a chiamarmi, finchè non faranno un plugin per Gaim skype rimarrà non installato. 
> 
> Hanno intenzione di farlo?

 

Lo stanno facendo per Kopete, quindi tecnicamente è possibile.

----------

## earcar

earcar

L'elogio della fantasia  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

xgutter

----------

## RexRocker

in linea con la fantasia: RexRocker

----------

## federico

Ho trovato questo, non so se puo' tornare mai utile...

http://www.publicmind.com/enduser/group.jsp?node=1304

trattasi di gruppi di lavoro, e qualcuno ha pensato alla progettazione di skype per gaim (che e' anche una bella idea, io apro poco spesso skype perche' mi scoccia avere troppi IM aperti)

----------

## Yoghi

cron4tab  :Cool: 

----------

## oRDeX

@federico: [OT] Mi sono registrato, ma non ho capito come funziona la cosa, è un gruppo di lavoro..ma il progetto dov'è?[/OT]

----------

## nick_spacca

nick_spacca

Ovviamente.... :Wink: 

----------

## Gyrus

gyrus3000

----------

## Ghostraider

Spinnaker.pr.pc

----------

## Josuke

bubez81

----------

## Anthony55789

Il mio id skype è:

anthony64480

----------

## CarloJekko

Ma vskype per winzozz cos'è? un plugin o un software completo? Esiste su Gnu/linux un'alternativa per vskype (oltre a gnomemeeting ?)

----------

## ultimodruido

ciao... non mi ero accorto mi aggiungo anche io:

ard_rhys

ciaoo nic

----------

## rakim

rakim.

Da notare il punto! Purtroppo non si potevano mettere meno di 6 caratteri!

----------

## heXen

dphexen, ma sono quasi sempre sconnesso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xanio

Mi aggiungo pure io...

xanio2000 ... purtroppo xanio era preso...ma chi cavolo mai si può far chiamare xanio

...

...ma!  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bld

fantasia++ 

username: Gentoobld

----------

## Vento

il mio è ventomito  :Laughing: 

buona giornata  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

d.e.a.d.h.e.a.d

ma finchè non avrò un microfono...  :Wink: 

----------

## Bionicle

Il mio é:

Bionicle0

Quando mi sono registrato non mi accettava solo il nome Bionicle anche se non era usato dunque ho dovuto mettere una cifra.

Skype su linux va benissimo adesso aspetto la nuova versione con implementato il video!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

Per principio non uso sw proprietari quindi su skype non mi ci troverete mai  :Wink: 

Avete più probabilità di trovarmi su Wengo  :Cool: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

indovinate ???

ve lo dico, dai ...

callto://rollsappletree

----------

## fbcyborg

Skype per linux non mi funziona molto bene. Su winsozz (ultima e penultima versione di skype) tutto perfetto da sempre, anche dalla prima versione. Su linux quando uso skypeout non appena "alzo la cornetta" mi dice "Call failed" e non riesco a chiamare nel 99% dei casi. Quelle poche volte che ci sono riuscito, la qualità era scadente... sempre eccellente da winsozz.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Skype per linux non mi funziona molto bene. Su winsozz (ultima e penultima versione di skype) tutto perfetto da sempre, anche dalla prima versione. Su linux quando uso skypeout non appena "alzo la cornetta" mi dice "Call failed" e non riesco a chiamare nel 99% dei casi. Quelle poche volte che ci sono riuscito, la qualità era scadente... sempre eccellente da winsozz.

 

il problema che hai riscontrato è dovuto al fatto che SkypeXlinux usa ancora (e PURTROPPO DIREI   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) il sistema audio OSS, ormai deprecato, quindi quando cerchi di effettuare chiamate spesso skype va in conflitto con altri programmi audio, tipo xmms etc..se vuoi effettuare chialate decenti, devi prima chiudere tutti gli altri programmi di audio (oppure semplicemente usare DUE SCHEDE AUDIO DIFFERENTI, che IMHO è la soluzione migliore per un fisso   :Wink:   :Twisted Evil:  )

Per mia esperienza poi, trovo che la qualita audio delle chialate con skypeout è decisamente buona e senza particolari differenze con la versione window$

----------

## fbcyborg

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Per mia esperienza poi, trovo che la qualita audio delle chialate con skypeout è decisamente buona e senza particolari differenze con la versione window$

 

Insomma.... :/

Si vede che sei molto fortunato allora, oppure ti resta difficile dire che su windows è meglio. Io non posso negarlo. 

Dunque non ho la possibilità di mettere una seconda scheda audio e non ne avrei nemmeno voglia. Non è normale che io debba usare due schede solo per questo motivo. Altre soluzioni?

Il problema principale comunque è questo "Call failed".

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Si vede che sei molto fortunato allora, oppure ti resta difficile dire che su windows è meglio. Io non posso negarlo. 

 

Anche a me su linux la qualita' e' molto buona e non sento differenza con windows

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Dunque non ho la possibilità di mettere una seconda scheda audio e non ne avrei nemmeno voglia. Non è normale che io debba usare due schede solo per questo motivo. Altre soluzioni?

 

Si che riscrivano la parte di codice relativa all'audio.

----------

## ercoppa

il il mio nick è ercoppa

----------

## makami

Anche da me la qualità è buona, peccato che a volte debba restartare alsasound e/o roba del genere altrimenti non funziona.. altro che prossima release con il supporto video, spero in una prossima release con supporto audio alsa..

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Insomma.... :/
> 
> Si vede che sei molto fortunato allora, oppure ti resta difficile dire che su windows è meglio. Io non posso negarlo. 
> ...

 

Non ho nessun problema ad ammettere che un prog va meglio in win che in Linux...quando questo è VERO   :Twisted Evil:  ...

Le uniche migliorie di win a mio avviso sono gli smile animati (e non capisco il perche non li mettano anche nella versione linux   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) e il video, che pero al momento NON userei   :Wink: 

Per il resto come ti ho gia detto, il problema delle "Call failed" si risolve usando skype DA SOLO e senza altri programmi audio attivi (xmms & co) e soprattutto -come anche suggerito sul forum linux di skype- utilizzare un demone del suono (arts o esd) durante l'utilizzo di skype (e nella nostra gentoo ricordare ls USE FLAG relativa   :Wink:  )

cosi facendo io ho risolto molti dei prob con skype!!!

PS: giusto per dire, ma generalmente sono tutto FUORCHE fortunato   :Laughing: 

----------

## R_olivaw

skypeusername:     linuxrevolution

cmq è vero a me chiama solo se spengo amarok o altro.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

io uso poco skype, ad ogni modo

NelloLab (non so se accetta le maiuscole...)

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## BlackBelt

presente..

emanuele_g

byes

----------

## shogun_panda

Eccomi...

shogun_713

----------

## Deus Ex

Mi sorge un problema: cliccando su un link callto://, firefox tenta di aprire Gnomemeeting invece di Skype. Qualcuno sa come modificare questa azione? Ho cercato sia sul forum che su google, e ho guardato anche nella configurazione di FF tramite "about:config", ma ho avuto poca fortuna....   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## CarloJekko

guarda... il fatto è che anche su winzozz c'è un mega conflitto... in skype hanno usato callto:// che è usato dalle videoconferenze... infatti ora è cambiato.. ma non ricordo + qual'è... 

comunque se vuoi risolvere in about:config prova a modificare o aggiungiere la stringa  network.protocol-handler.app.callto e come valore mettici l'indirizzo esatto dell'applicazione che vuoi lanciare.... ciao!!

----------

## Sephirot

sephi999

posto anche un documento che magari puoi interessare qualcuno http://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-europe-06/bh-eu-06-biondi/bh-eu-06-biondi-up.pdf

----------

## Deus Ex

Ok, ho risolto proprio così, anche grazie all'aiuto dell'amico makami sul canale irc. Ora apre skype, anche se, ad esempio, succede che se ho un'istanza di Skype già aperta, cerca di aprirne una seconda, non riuscendo quindi a lanciare la chiamata in quella corrente.

----------

## Deus Ex

Ma per l'ultima versione disponibile in Portage (1.2.0.21-r1), non esistono più gli avatars?

----------

## Cristian75

Mi aggiungo pure io 

smitoc

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao ragà..

c'ho un problema con le notifiche sonore.. Se vado in Strumenti->Opzioni->Notifiche se seleziono qualcuno "inizia una chat con me" ogni volta che ricevo un messaggio sento un suono.. e questo mi va bene.. ma non è possibile che ogni volta mi appare un messaggio di popup sopra l'orologio della barra di KDE con il testo del messaggio di chi mi ha scritto... come posso far sì che quando ricevo un messaggio abbia solo il suono senza quel messaggino in basso?

grazie

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ciao ragà..
> 
> c'ho un problema con le notifiche sonore.. Se vado in Strumenti->Opzioni->Notifiche se seleziono qualcuno "inizia una chat con me" ogni volta che ricevo un messaggio sento un suono.. e questo mi va bene.. ma non è possibile che ogni volta mi appare un messaggio di popup sopra l'orologio della barra di KDE con il testo del messaggio di chi mi ha scritto... come posso far sì che quando ricevo un messaggio abbia solo il suono senza quel messaggino in basso?
> 
> grazie

 

Penso sia un problema del nuovo skype...io ho "risolto" eliminando definitivamente tutti i messaggini in basso....tanto quando si avvia la chat si apre anche la finestra...

Piu che altro ho riscontrato il noioso problema che quando arriva un nuovo messaggio in una finestra aperta, magari in un altro desktop, la finestra non "avvisa" il window manager (io uso Gnome) e "quindi" di conseguenza il WM non avvisa me (sotto Gnome dovrebbe lampeggiare il titolo della finestra sulla barra "elenco finestre" (forse sono stato un po criptico e me ne scuso in anticipo...)

----------

## fbcyborg

come hai fatto ad eliminare le notifiche in basso? è quello che voglio fare io!!!!

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> come hai fatto ad eliminare le notifiche in basso? è quello che voglio fare io!!!!

 

Beh, gli ho semplicemente detto di NON avvertirmi quando qualcuno inizia una nuova chat con me...in questo modo "perdo" l'avviso iniziale ma almeno non ho quei cacchio di messaggini per ogni frase che mi scrivono (odiosissimi se apri una chat vecchia in cui hanno scritto tante persone....)

Qualcuno invece sa come risolvere il problema della chiamata al WM???

----------

## fbcyborg

ah, scusa, hai risolto come me allora.. credevo che avessi disabilitato i messaggini e lasciato solo il sonoro.

----------

## al1ta

ma secondo voi non è triste usare skype quando la versione per linux non è neanche paragonabile con quella per MAC e Winzoz???

mi piacerebbe vedere un software alternativo opensource che gli tolga il successo....

skype non se lo merita.... non è interessata a linux e più si andrà avanti più sarà peggio.......

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *al1ta wrote:*   

> ma secondo voi non è triste usare skype quando la versione per linux non è neanche paragonabile con quella per MAC e Winzoz???
> 
> mi piacerebbe vedere un software alternativo opensource che gli tolga il successo....
> 
> skype non se lo merita.... non è interessata a linux e più si andrà avanti più sarà peggio.......
> ...

 

Beh, dai...è vero che anche io aspetto un soft OS con cui poter sostituire skype, ma la versione 1.3beta in fin dei conti non è poi malaccio, e non si discosta troppo da quella win (a parte per il video...ma quello è un altro discorso!:!!!)

----------

## fbcyborg

Quelli di skype mi hanno mandato una email con un test da fare e dei commenti da rilasciare.. 

Li ho massacrati. Non è ammissibile che la versione di skype per linux sia preistorica rispetto a quelle di winsozz...

ho trovato questo.. che ne pensate?

----------

## federico

Non capisco come mai non passino ad una soluzione multipiattaforma, sarebbe meno impegnativo lo sviluppo da parte loro e ci sarebbe piu' uniformita' per i clienti, anche qualora passassero da un sistema all'altro. Probabilmente come al solito gli fanno schifo i soldi degli utenti linux.

Federico

----------

## randomaze

In tema skype, ho notato al supermercato che stanno comparendo dei "telefoni usb" da attaccare al PC marciati skype. Qualcuno li ha provati con linux? 

Qualcuno sa se esiste un modo per sfruttarli anche senza skype (openwengo, ...)?

----------

## fbcyborg

Cavolo.. sarebbe il top se scrivessero Skype in JAVA....

comunque.. per usare il telefono voip senza accendere il computer credo che esistano dei router apposta che hanno il supporto voip.. però non sono esperto in materia.

----------

## PboY

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In tema skype, ho notato al supermercato che stanno comparendo dei "telefoni usb" da attaccare al PC marciati skype. Qualcuno li ha provati con linux? 
> 
> Qualcuno sa se esiste un modo per sfruttarli anche senza skype (openwengo, ...)?

 

da quel che ho visto da un amico, è solamente una cuffia con microfono a forma di telefono... nulla di che...

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In tema skype, ho notato al supermercato che stanno comparendo dei "telefoni usb" da attaccare al PC marciati skype. Qualcuno li ha provati con linux? 
> 
> Qualcuno sa se esiste un modo per sfruttarli anche senza skype (openwengo, ...)?

 

Me ne capitano spesso per le mani, se riesco a trattenerne uno prima che arrivi al cliente lo provo... Sono tutto sommato carini.

----------

## federico

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Cavolo.. sarebbe il top se scrivessero Skype in JAVA....

 

Ci manca solo java...  :Surprised:  :p

 *Quote:*   

> comunque.. per usare il telefono voip senza accendere il computer credo che esistano dei router apposta che hanno il supporto voip.. però non sono esperto in materia.

 

Date un occhio a quello che uscira' con fon.com verso ottobre...

Fede

----------

## federico

 *PboY wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   In tema skype, ho notato al supermercato che stanno comparendo dei "telefoni usb" da attaccare al PC marciati skype. Qualcuno li ha provati con linux? 
> 
> Qualcuno sa se esiste un modo per sfruttarli anche senza skype (openwengo, ...)? 
> 
> da quel che ho visto da un amico, è solamente una cuffia con microfono a forma di telefono... nulla di che...

 

Nei pc windows coi telefoni che ho provato io ti mostra l'id del chiamante e puoi comandare tutto skype a monitor del pc spento: scegliere chi chiamare se on-line, controllare chi ti ha chiamato, vedere le chiamate perse e via discorrendo. Probabilmente se faceva solo da cuffia e microfono era un modello base.

Fede

----------

## PboY

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *PboY wrote:*    *randomaze wrote:*   In tema skype, ho notato al supermercato che stanno comparendo dei "telefoni usb" da attaccare al PC marciati skype. Qualcuno li ha provati con linux? 
> 
> Qualcuno sa se esiste un modo per sfruttarli anche senza skype (openwengo, ...)? 
> 
> da quel che ho visto da un amico, è solamente una cuffia con microfono a forma di telefono... nulla di che... 
> ...

 

penso proprio di si... l'unica cosa che faceva era accettare le chiamate di skype:\

----------

## federico

Mi stavo chiedendo una cosa: sotto linux qual'e' la soluzione migliore secondo voi per effettuare telefonate voip?

----------

## fbcyborg

E' incredibile, ultimamente per far sì che io possa fare una chiamata o riceverla con skype sono costretto a riavviare alsasound.

E' proprio assurdo sto skype su linux.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> E' incredibile, ultimamente per far sì che io possa fare una chiamata o riceverla con skype sono costretto a riavviare alsasound.
> 
> E' proprio assurdo sto skype su linux.

 

Strano, io con la versione BETA (1.3.0.53 credo..) ho trovato grossi miglioramenti dal punto di vista dell'audio...Ora ad esempio posso utilizzare tranquillamente Exaile per ascoltare la musica, e skype per ricevere chiamate (con la solita scheda audio integrata intel...quindi niente hw-mixing)

Ma hai notato il cambiamento a seguito di qualche aggiornamento, o lo hai sempre avuto??? dacci qualche info insomma   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

mah, diciamo che era da un po' di tempo che non facevo chiamate.

comunque dopo aver risolto il problema descritto quì, sono riuscito a fare di nuovo chiamate, ma con il problema che ho detto nel mio post precedente, io ho la tua stessa versione di skype, ma -r1.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> mah, diciamo che era da un po' di tempo che non facevo chiamate.
> 
> comunque dopo aver risolto il problema descritto quì, sono riuscito a fare di nuovo chiamate, ma con il problema che ho detto nel mio post precedente, io ho la tua stessa versione di skype, ma -r1.

 

Beh, allora effettivamente è un pò diverso, anche perché io sono su x86 senza 64bit...utilizzo inoltre udev-0.9x non so se questo però possa cambiare qualcosa...comunque in bocca al lupo con skype   :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, comunque per me i problemi con l'audio su skype non sono nuovi..

aspetto che diventi stabile la versione 0.9.x di udev.

----------

## RenfildDust

renfilddust

Il nick è la nostra identità cibernetica! Perchè cambiarla?  :Wink: 

----------

